# Quench Plates



## robert flynt (Aug 17, 2015)

Strider this is the quench device I made for my knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 17, 2015)

Does that have oil running through it


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 17, 2015)

Robert are you placing a knife into the quench plates one at a time. If so how many knifes do you heat treat at a time?


----------



## Strider (Aug 18, 2015)

FootPatrol, I think that one at a time is enough. Others wait in the furnace. The plates really cool the blank quickly, and with the water cycling, it is even faster. 
Thank you, Robert! I have to get a vice in the HT workshop, mine is in the other room. Thats why I loose lots of time on prepping and puting the weights on, in order to quench. Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 19, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Does that have oil running through it


No, I just hook my garden hose to it and use water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 19, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert are you placing a knife into the quench plates one at a time. If so how many knifes do you heat treat at a time?


Yes, I do put one stainless steel knife in it at a time and as quick as possible cut the end of the foil envelope off to keep the foil from shrinking on to the blade tightly and is hard to get off. Y bou can put as many blades, one at a time, as you like in it because the cold water going through the plates will keep the plates cooled down. Just make sure you don't loose to much heat from kiln by keeping the door and pulling the blades out one at a time as quickly as you. My small kilns has the same amp draw as my bigger kiln which keep the temp. up better. You might have to play with it a little but once you get used to you will love. I just watch the foiled blade until it the foil and blades no longer glows then set it aside still in the foil envelope until I have quenched all the blades, usually 8 or more, then remove them from the heat treat foil.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 19, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Yes, I do put one stainless steel knife in it at a time and as quick as possible cut the end of the foil envelope off to keep the foil from shrinking on to the blade tightly and is hard to get off. Y bou can put as many blades, one at a time, as you like in it because the cold water going through the plates will keep the plates cooled down. Just make sure you don't loose to much heat from kiln by keeping the door closed and pulling the blades out one at a time as quickly as you can. My small kilns has the same amp draw as my bigger kiln which keep the temp. up better. You might have to play with it a little but once you get used to you will love. I just watch the foiled blade until it the foil and blades no longer glows then set it aside still in the foil envelope until I have quenched all the blades, usually 8 or more, then remove them from the heat treat foil.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 19, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Yes, I do put one stainless steel knife in it at a time and as quick as possible cut the end of the foil envelope off to keep the foil from shrinking on to the blade tightly and is hard to get off. Y ou can put as many blades, one at a time, as you like in it because the cold water going through the plates will keep the plates cooled down. Just make sure you don't loose to much heat from kiln by keeping the door closed and pulling the blades out one at a time as quickly as you. My small kilns has the same amp draw as my bigger kiln which keep the temp. up better. You might have to play with it a little but once you get used to you will love. I just watch the foiled blade until it the foil and blades no longer glows then set it aside still in the foil envelope until I have quenched all the blades, usually 8 or more, then remove them from the heat treat foil.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry, My writing is a little scrambled. Went to the doctor monday afternoon with my mouth as dry as the Sahara, extreme fatigue, unquenchable thirst and week in the knees. When they checked my blood pressure it was 150 something over 11o and sugar level was beyond their meter ability to read it. They said said I was going stroke out or go into a coma and for me to go the ER where checked it to be over 700. No permanent damage but I am now having to take insulin shots. Apparently my sugar level has been over 300 over a year and I finally crashed. Medicare in its infinite wisdom made doctors stop giving so many tests, to save money, and this was one of them. Wondered why doctor quite giving me this test, but thought it ok because it was always good. Now medicare has to pay for my three days in the hospital and God knows how many test because diabetes can effect a lot of other organs! This was avoidable but now I have to take shots and the whole nine yards. Sorry my brain is fried right and after writing and correcting this numerous times, It occurred to me this is the wrong venue so Kevin might need to move it so everyone can read about the workings of our government. Feeling lousy will write later when my brain can process.


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 19, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Sorry, My writing is a little scrambled. Went to the doctor monday afternoon with my mouth as dry as the Sahara, extreme fatigue, unquenchable thirst and week in the knees. When they checked my blood pressure it was 150 something over 11o and sugar level was beyond their meter ability to read it. They said said I was going stroke out or go into a coma and for me to go the ER where checked it to be over 700. No permanent damage but I am now having to take insulin shots. Apparently my sugar level has been over 300 a year and I finally crashed. Medicare in its infinite wisdom made doctors stop giving so many tests, to save money, and this was one of them. Wondered why doctor quite giving me this test, but thought it ok because it was always good. Now medicare has to pay for my three days in the hospital and God knows how many test because diabetes can effect a lot of other organs! This was unavoidable but now I have to take shots and the whole nine yards. Sorry my brain is fried right and after writing and correcting this numerous times, It occurred to me this is the wrong venue so Kevin might need to move it so everyone can read about the workings of our government. Feeling lousy will write later when my brain can process.



 Sound like your lucky to still be with us @robert flynt , Hope things pick up for you mate.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 19, 2015)

@robert flynt Please take it easy my friend. You can get a glucose tester and check yourself. I have a buddy that has to do it daily. 

I learned last year that my glucose level was starting to rise and my doctor told me to loose weight. So over the last 4 months I have lost 31 pounds. I have more to go but was glad it was caught early.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> @robert flynt Please take it easy my friend. You can get a glucose tester and check yourself. I have a buddy that has to do it daily.
> 
> I learned last year that my glucose level was starting to rise and my doctor told me to loose weight. So over the last 4 months I have lost 31 pounds. I have more to go but was glad it was caught early.


Thanks Scott, Wife just got back from the drug store with my insulin injector and I've given my self my injection. The hospital got my sugar count down from the 700 range to the 200 range. It was 271 this morning and I am supposed two increase the injected dosage by three ever three days until it is below 160. Boy do I have to change the way I eat. You were lucky it was caught it early, had mine been tested like it should have been I would would no be in the fix I'm in now. It was kinda funny, when one of the assistance ask me if I was the one she heard the nurses, on my floor, talking about who came into the hospital ER with a glucose level of 700. This is a big hospital and I didn't know I had become notorious. Another funny thing is when I got home the alpha dog, we have four, has been sticking to me like glue!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 20, 2015)

@robert flynt Good to hear that your glucose level is headed in the right direction. In a few days you will be feeling yourself again. As for your dog, they can sense when things aren't right. My company makes medical devices for patients with epilepsy. We hear stories all the time about dogs that can sense when a patient is going to have a seizure and warn them so they can get to a safe place. Dogs really are mans best friends. Now if I can only get my wife to let me get another dog. We are currently dog-less.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> @robert flynt Good to hear that your glucose level is headed in the right direction. In a few days you will be feeling yourself again. As for your dog, they can sense when things aren't right. My company makes medical devices for patients with epilepsy. We hear stories all the time about dogs that can sense when a patient is going to have a seizure and warn them so they can get to a safe place. Dogs really are mans best friends. Now if I can only get my wife to let me get another dog. We are currently dog-less.


Tell here it is for medical purposes, to help your blood pressure.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 20, 2015)

Holy crap Robert! Glad you ended up catching it and made it to the hospital to get fixed! That's no good, but it sounds like you are getting better so that's definitely positive. Hope it just keeps getting better! I should really start watching what I eat also.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Holy crap Robert! Glad you ended up catching it and made it to the hospital to get fixed! That's no good, but it sounds like you are getting better so that's definitely positive. Hope it just keeps getting better! I should really start watching what I eat also.


Went to doctor today and I found out he had checked my glucose in May , it was 130 and this was not supposed to happen like this ( this fast ) ! Said it was extremely unusual.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2015)

Robert - Glad to hear your weathering it well. Don't play with that. Follow the Doctors orders and just focus on getting better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 20, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Went to doctor today and I found out he had checked my glucose in May , it was 130 and this was not supposed to happen like this ( this fast ) ! Said it was extremely unusual.


Wow that is quick. I hope they get it all figured out for you. I'm sure they will check on you more now and get it all squared away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

